
Thoughtworks April 2016 Technology Radar Is Out [pdf] - zachgersh
https://assets.thoughtworks.com/assets/technology-radar-apr-2016-en.pdf
======
sean-kenny
There is an interactive version here:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/radar](https://www.thoughtworks.com/radar)

